# Corn Stalks



## IrishAmerican (Sep 28, 2008)

I really wanna do a corn field style haunt in my yard this year but have no idea where to get Corn Stalks, i have a good idea where to get hay stacks just not corn stalks. any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I know that out here by me they sell cornstalks at the grocery store. I honestly don't know where you could look for cornstalks other than a farm.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

We use A LOT of cornstalks in our haunt. I go to some of the local farmers and just ask if I can take a pickup load. Most don't mind the loss and I've never had them ask for payment even though I offer. Most say they lose significantly more to animal crop damage than what I take. Since we visit 5-6 farmers and my buddy always brings a bunch from his farm I always end up with enough. I'll invite the farmmers to stop by to see the haunt and send them a thank you at the end of the season.

Just a thoguht.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

y around here they sell them in bundles about 5 to 7 a bundle I think about 10 in a bundle..stores, roadside stands
farmers also have signs out for sale..
I wish I could find free ones again..I would even give them back after if they wanted 
but last time we did the corn stalk thing we used about 200 so thats a good amount luckily we got those free


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I grow my own corn every year for this purpose. It's cool because it gets me about 150 - 200 stalks for little cost (plus I have corn too).

Find a corn field and ask the farmer if you can have some. I'm betting they don't bundle all of them to sell at their stands. Just explain what you need them for and maybe they'll be nice and give you some if you go pick them yourself.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

Zombie-F said:


> I grow my own corn every year for this purpose. It's cool because it gets me about 150 - 200 stalks for little cost (plus I have corn too).


We grew our own this year too! Only about a dozen or so, but we have a small garden. It'll be enough to decorate with though - I'm using them for a little extra atmosphere, so I don't need very many anyway.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Last year I posted a message to my local Freecycle message board, (http://www.freecycle.org/) and had a couple of people who were more than happy to let me come take their cornstalks.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I noticed his location said city of Angels. so i am assuming he is in LA. If thats the case good luck finding a farm close to you


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

You might be surpsrised where you find a cornfield. Here's a 32 acre field and yes, it is in Los Angeles.









It's part of a brownfield reclamation project. Looks like they may have put a maze into it or the aliens put in a few crop circles.


----------



## IrishAmerican (Sep 28, 2008)

thank you all so much for your feedback, i would have never have though of a farm being in LA, ima be googling it and looking up farms close to me and just head over to them and check it out


thanks a lot!!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Neat photo to post Lewlew. I too was surprised to find a cornfield in LA. Looks like they have a lot of stocks; maybe they wouldn't mind sparing a few....


----------



## IrishAmerican (Sep 28, 2008)

Spookie said:


> Neat photo to post Lewlew. I too was surprised to find a cornfield in LA. Looks like they have a lot of stocks; maybe they wouldn't mind sparing a few....


yeah thats the only one i can find in LA, oddly enough its right next to dodger stadium, you can see Downtown behind the corn field and then to the right you can see a part of Dodger Stadium lol

i found the website for it www.notacornfield.com since its a charity type thing idk if they will part with stuff or not but i am gonna give them a call in a bit!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Cool. Glad to help. Let us know how it turns out!


----------

